# Questions Concerning Durattan(tm) Sticks.



## Dalum (Jan 9, 2006)

ryangruhn:  Welcome to MT!  I went ot the site before the new year and found not much of anything.  No biggie, I realized it was a placeholder and pre-launch.  I took a look at the site now and I am VERY curious to say the least.  I do have a question...  I know they don't glow like lightsabers but the photoshop job does kind of give that impression (on the surface.)  Anyway, what I want to know (without giving up any trade secrets or anything...) is what kind of material is it mainly made out of?  I've got Diamondwood eskrima.  INSANELY durable, but destroy everything else and very unwieldy due to the weight.  The claims are longer durability and nearthe same weight, correct?


----------



## Dalum (Jan 9, 2006)

Oops, I read the FAQ on your site.  Thread un-hijacked!


----------



## ryangruhn (Jan 9, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> ryangruhn: Welcome to MT! I went ot the site before the new year and found not much of anything. No biggie, I realized it was a placeholder and pre-launch. I took a look at the site now and I am VERY curious to say the least. I do have a question... I know they don't glow like lightsabers but the photoshop job does kind of give that impression (on the surface.) Anyway, what I want to know (without giving up any trade secrets or anything...) is what kind of material is it mainly made out of? I've got Diamondwood eskrima. INSANELY durable, but destroy everything else and very unwieldy due to the weight. The claims are longer durability and nearthe same weight, correct?


Dalum,
            Good questions.  Durattan is made out of a state of the art Polymer (plastic) that is manufactured to have the highest strength and durability.  Yes the images on the site make the sticks appear to have an inside light source but I can attest that the sticks dont glow :jedi1:   Durattan is extremely similar in weight to a dense quality rattan; the key words being dense and quality.  They do weight more than your average rattan stick but nothing that leads to an unnatural feel.  Our goal is to give the user a stand-in for when they choose not to use their rattan sticks.  Because of this we strive to make Durattan as close as possible to the feel, weight and size of dense, quality rattan.


----------



## The Game (May 15, 2006)

Found this: http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31118


----------

